# "Free Raffle": Win a free portrait!



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Me! Me! Me!! If my name is selected, feel free to choose between the two pics... I can email you large digital files if needed.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome, Zim!  Consider yourself added. 

At the present moment I only have digital art samples; I have been on hiatus due to the lack of scanner access. But now I have it, and can continue doing traditional art and traditional commissions! (Insert giddy sound of your choice here.) 

You can see samples of my digital art here.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow this is cool.....If I get picked you can choose of these....I would prefer the first one but it's based on what you like =D


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3404724&id=518385109 





(Sorry there are so many haha just thought you would like a variety.)


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would like to enter the raffle heres some pictures thanks
My Dog Mazy 














Old Horse Joe


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I enter? Here is my boy!! His name is Wolfman Jack 

View attachment 54635


View attachment 54634


View attachment 54636


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is my son's dog Nemo, we lost him suddenly last week, he was only 7, it was such a shock, I'd love to have a portrait of him










and for me, Well Fancy of course


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ooooh, sounds fantastic! Heres a few of mine if I get a slot =]

















either of those are great, I'd rather one of sour (the chestnut pony) though =] if you dont like that pic, I've got TONS of her in my barn.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome, sign me up! Choose between any of these pics if I win


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

i want to enter but i cant get it to put my picture on.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Entering! Here are two pictures of Abby


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

me! me! me!
here is blues eye!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Ray, if you'd like you can just post a link (to Photobucket or something), you don't have to post the exact image here.  Once I choose the "winners" I'll PM them to ask them if there's any specific picture they would like.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

are the winners gonna be posted tonight?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Donkey, I'll be posting them on the 5th (in 2 days). I was worried that there wouldn't be enough participants to start, but it looks like I was wrong! At this moment I have about 13 people participating. By leaving a gap between the announcement and "winner announcement," there are less chances of someone missing out. (I've missed out on free portraits; I was bummed!) 

If I breach 20 by tomorrow I'll announce it a day early.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yay! yay! yay! so siked!
com on peeps! start postin'! i'll bet your just as excited as i am:lol:


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I've decided that I can't let people leave empty-handed. 

In addition to the 3 "grand prize winners," there will be: 

- 3-5 (depending on how many people enter) members who get a detailed sketch. 
- 3 members who get a mini-portrait (which is 2.5"x3.5") 
- 3 members will receive a digital art icon. 

I will be using Bristol paper for the portraits; so don't expect any flimsy computer paper from this artist! 

So far, the current participants: 

Phantomcolt18
amschrader87
peppyrox
Golden Horse
Endiku
Zimpacto
equiniphile
Poseidon
lildonkey8
Kathy Y.
Robert L.
Elizabeth L.
Diane C.

That's 13 people and up to 14 available prizes!


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

id like to enter!! but i cant get a picture up just yet


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Sully, as long as I get the reference(s) in a timely manner, you don't have to post them right this second.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

alright! i put them on as soon as i can get on the computer we have all the pictures loaded on!!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

This is my son and his therapy pony. My family also volunteers for this organization. It would mean the world to us.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

these are two of my favorite on my gelding.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

i cant find one good pic on this computer. My husband has them all and he is in PA. Nuts.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

is the winner gonna be posted?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

That's 18 as of right now, LD. I'll post the winners in the morning!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome, fingers crossed!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

one finger one toe crossed


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

This is me on my best friends horse, and my friend and my other friends horse. Padi (the one i was riding, with me on her), Boonah (the chestnut flaxen by him self and the one lunging with my friend zoe.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Will you post the finished portrait here? I wanna see!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I certainly will, Brighteyes.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

I finally found one!! sorry its so difficult. If you want you can just erase me out!!:lol:


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*Winners of 5 Sketches: *
Zimpacto
Equiniphile
peppyrox
lildonkey8
Golden Horse 

*Winners of 3 Miniature Portraits*
ThatNinjaHorse
Poseidon
sullylvr 

*Digital Icon Winners*
Phantomcolt18
howsecrazy
Raywonk

*Grand Prize Winners: The full-size portraits* (8.5"x11")
Endiku
amschrader87
BackInTheSaddleAgain

__________________________________________________

*Winners*, please send me a private message with your reference for the portrait. The digital icons (basically a display picture of sorts) are 100x100 pixels in size. The miniature portraits will be 3"x5". The sketches will be like "fast portraits," only with not as detailed shading. 

Originals will be mailed to the winner per request _upon its completion_. 

All winners were chosen using the "Random Student Selector" teacher tool, as seen here. "Robert L" and "Elizabeth L" were removed from the raffle for they are my siblings; they will get gift art soon regardless and I wanted other people to have a chance. 
​


----------

